# Brain cyst



## DocStram (Sep 27, 2008)

Difficulty swallowing, some facial numbness, fatigue, a constant headache and a little blurry vision.  At first the doctor thought it was a stroke. The CT scan shows a brain cyst on the back of my cerebellum.  I have an appointment with the neurologist on Wednesday. Meanwhile, I'm reading all I can about brain cysts.  The radiologist thinks it's benign. 

Anybody have any personal experience with this?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 27, 2008)

Al I have no experience with rain cysts so no help there but if you need any other type of support you know you have it with this bunch...Thinking of you take care!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2008)

Al, I have no experience with Cysts, But do have a Niece going through something quite simular. They need to operate, She has been to a Neurologist and so far the whole story is to complicated to try and relate in writing. In short surgery was scheduled, Mother In Law was flown out from New York, Surgery was canceled, Medications where contemplated. Now they have rescheduled surgery in New York so everyone gets to be flown back. It is all pretty difficult on my Niece and Nephew but the doctors are just being very careful and trying to make sure the best course of action is taken. Take care i will be thinking of you.


----------



## Skye (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang man, keep us posted for sure on this!

Ran across this in Google. Oddly enough, the poster's username is "The Doc"!

http://www.healthboards.com/boards/archive/index.php/t-23374.html



> My son(at age 21) also had a brain cyst which caused him bad headaches for a long time. He had surgery for it almost 1-1/2 years ago. A cyst is like a balloon inside the ventricle of the brain. It's almost always benign, alost always completely contained, so it can be either punctured and the fluid inside (just cerebrospinal fluid)just flows into the ventricle, or it can be removed, or shunt can be placed in it to allow the fluid to drain. The surgery,while not fun, did solve the pressure problem.It depends on the location of the cyst as to how they'll go about treating it. You'll have a bunch of MRI's and blood tests prior to surgery, so that's a bummer, and you will have one heck of headache for some time after--bu I think the prognosis on this type of surgery is good. It could be whole lot worse---cysts are definitely preferable to tumors.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Sep 27, 2008)

Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers here, Al. 
Anything I can do, just call.
Ron


----------



## LanceD (Sep 27, 2008)

Al, my thoughts are with you. Good luck on what ever course of action they take.


----------



## Hosspen (Sep 27, 2008)

Al,
My family and I will be praying for you and a good appointment with the neurologist. Whatever follows that hopefully will lead to a quick resolution. Take care!
Michael


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 27, 2008)

hey doc my prayers to you and your family. may god bless


----------



## jleiwig (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a friend who is going through this right now.  Other than the annoyance of shaving her beautiful locks of curls and recouperating from the surgery she's done quite well.  

Good luck and God Bless!


----------



## leehljp (Sep 27, 2008)

Praying for you here in Japan too! While we would like for you to keep us posted on this, our primary concern is for you to take care of yourself and family.


----------



## rdunn12 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Doc we are all praying for you.Hope everything goes o.k.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 27, 2008)

Al, no experience with this but want you to know I will be praying for you.


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 27, 2008)

No info at all but I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, Doc.  I'll send you the name of someone who might have info for you...

Andrew


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 27, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you on this one.  Your IAP family is here to help with anything you need.  All the best and keep us posted.


----------



## rherrell (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck, Al.


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 27, 2008)

Al, if you need something please let us know....I consider Macon a suburb of Atlanta, so getting there is no big deal!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 27, 2008)

You're in my prayers, too.


----------



## jscola (Sep 27, 2008)

Prayers are with you.  Joe S.


----------



## VisExp (Sep 27, 2008)

You're in my thoughts Al.  Take care.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 27, 2008)

Hope your appointment with the Neurosurgeon goes well.  Most often surgery takes care of the problem quite easily.  I will send positive energy in your direction accompanied by prayer.  Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 27, 2008)

Our prayers are with you, too.


----------



## ronhampton (Sep 27, 2008)

al, i don't have any information,but if there's anything i can do to help, just let me know.macon isn't that far away,---ron---


----------



## edman2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Al,
Praying for you. Thank you for giving us the privilege of doing so.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 27, 2008)

thinking of you Al


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 27, 2008)

Al , We are sending all kinds of good vibes your way . Do what the Doctors say and get well soon . I'm not very close to Macon but if there's anything I can do , just ask .


----------



## les-smith (Sep 27, 2008)

Al, I work with a lady at work with the same thing. The doctors are letting it ride for now. She has a lot of headaches, shoulder pain, and neck pain. They did a biopsy (or something similar)and it's not cancer, they told her to leave it be until she couldn't deal with it anymore. That's where she is at right now. She has good days and bad days.

I'm praying for you Al and I hope everything goes great concerning all this.


----------



## scoutharps (Sep 27, 2008)

No experience but prayers headed your way.  Let us know the latest each time as soon as you are up to it!


----------



## papaturner (Sep 27, 2008)

Doc, I will certainly keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## markgum (Sep 27, 2008)

Keeping you in our prayers Al.  as said keep us informed but take care of yourself and your family first.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 27, 2008)

In our prayers, my friend.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 27, 2008)

Will keep you in our prayers Al.  Hoping for the best in this.


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 27, 2008)

Prayers and good wishes sent.   Best of luck, Al


----------



## monkeynutz (Sep 27, 2008)

LOML had a pituitary cyst removed about 4 years ago.  She had all the symptoms of meningitis when we took her to the hospital.  Spinal tap and CAT scan led Docs to believe tumor.  One surgery performed through her nose to remove it, but nasal and sinus irregularities caused the surgeon to back out, as he could not reliably guide his instruments from her structural "road map", and deviation either right or left would have burst her carotid and killed her.  Did a hi-res scan the following day at another facility, and then brought the pictures back *on a disk* and used them to computer-guide the instruments and successfully remove what thankfully turned out to be a cyst, rather than a tumor.  Amazing surgeon, amazing technology...  She was home in 2 days.

I wish you every bit as much good luck, and have faith in your Doctor and trust in the Man upstairs...


----------



## CaptG (Sep 28, 2008)

Our prayers and best wishes are with you.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 28, 2008)

Al

My prayers and thoughts are with you during this time.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm praying for you.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 28, 2008)

Al, you know I'm here for you.  I don't know much, but my brother is smart on this subject.  Keep us posted on what is going on.


----------



## talbot (Sep 28, 2008)

Im sure things will be Ok.
Thought are with you.
Kind regards,
talbot


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2008)

Al, Very sorry to hear about your Brain Cyst, I'll pray that everything is good and you have a quick recovery if surgery if needed, you have the support and well wishes of every one here.


----------



## dkarcher (Sep 29, 2008)

Prayers sent Al. Hope all goes well.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2008)

monkeynutz said:


> LOML had a pituitary cyst removed about 4 years ago. She had all the symptoms of meningitis when we took her to the hospital. Spinal tap and CAT scan led Docs to believe tumor. One surgery performed through her nose to remove it, but nasal and sinus irregularities caused the surgeon to back out, as he could not reliably guide his instruments from her structural "road map", and deviation either right or left would have burst her carotid and killed her. Did a hi-res scan the following day at another facility, and then brought the pictures back *on a disk* and used them to computer-guide the instruments and successfully remove what thankfully turned out to be a cyst, rather than a tumor. Amazing surgeon, amazing technology... She was home in 2 days.
> 
> I wish you every bit as much good luck, and have faith in your Doctor and trust in the Man upstairs...


 
Hey Doc,

If your doctor has any trepidation, this could be a good resource - I like doctors that STOP and reanalyze.  

(Sounds like it could be the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville, but that's only a guess).

We certainly wish you a simple "resolution".  "No surgery" would be good.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## wudnhed (Sep 29, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 29, 2008)

Doc, I can not begin to imagine what you and your family are going though at this time. I commend your courage and steadfastness. I don't know that I would have such strength. You will be in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 29, 2008)

Doc,
You're in my thoughts and prayers.  I hope this all works out OK for you.


----------



## monkeynutz (Sep 30, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> (Sounds like it could be the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville, but that's only a guess).


ORMC, Orlando...  The surgery was a joint effort between an Ear, Nose and Throat surgeon and a Neurosurgeon.  They were incredible and understandably delighted with the results (they danced in the hall in each others' arms...  who says doctors are impassionate?).


----------

